# Have to Reset A/C Breaker When Power Goes Out



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Some units have a lock-out feature built-in for catastrophic events. This is usually for things like excessive head pressure, or low-pressure cut-off. To reset this, you have to interrupt power, and restore it again. Are you SURE your breaker is not tripped when you do this?

I don't know why yours is doing this from power outages. You might want to post this over in the HVAC forum to see if they have any more information to offer.


----------



## CuHead (Oct 4, 2010)

How long of a power failure, and how long do you wait after the power comes back on? My Honeywell thermostat has a 5min lockout on the a/c after a power failure, before it calls for cool again (flashes "cool" during this period).


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Next time (if it happens) try cycling the thermostat instead. You shouldn't need to touch the power supply. Turning the thermostat off and waiting 5 minutes should take care of it. :wink:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds like a lock out feature of the ac system,
This is necessary because after a power failure,
especially if it is short, the compresssor can stall,
depending on where abouts in the stroke the compressor is.
Stalling puts a huge load on the motor and can cause 
motor burn out.
So when the power comes back on the microprocessor control
will wait for a set time period before reappling power to the compressor.


----------

